# Big Zac?s Shore Lunch Sac



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*Big Zac’s Shore Lunch Sac*

Big Zac’s Shore Lunch Sac
www.BigZacs.com



Ever gotten to the campsite or picnic area and wasted a ton of time looking for stuff? Now there is a great way to keep all those needed items organized in one package. 
Rick from Big Zac’s has come up with Big Zac’s Shore Lunch Sac an all-in-one kit for the camper, deer camp, tailgater and much more. The case is made of heavy duty material along with the zippers. This case will hold up to many years of camping holding all of your essentials. Now you’re thinking; “Now I have to go buy all the stuff or even find it to fill it with.” Rick has taken care of all of this for you. He has diligently shopped and found all the items you may possibly need to take with you camping, deer camp or even for a overnight excursion.
The Big Zac’s Shore Lunch Sac® includes: 

Fire Ring
Grill
Charcoal Pan and Three Support Legs
6 Stainless Steel Plates
6 Stainless Steel Knives
6 Stainless Steel Forks
6 Stainless Steel Spoons
Spatula
Fire Starter Sticks
Oven Mitt

Chef’s Chair
1 12” Frying Pan
1 10” Frying Pan
First Aid Kit
Grill Brush
Fillet Board
Fillet Knife
Dish Washing Sponge
Dual Burner Propane Attachment
Dual Burner Propane Protective Case


All items have their own separate storage area. The frying pan, plate and silverware pouch are detachable for easy cleaning. The stove can be used with wood, charcoal or propane. How convenient is that? Wrapped up with a 30 day money back guarantee this is a great concept and very practical product. 
To learn more on the Big Zac’s Shore Lunch Sac® visit their website at the URL listed at the top of the page.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

